# Einfache Frage

## Pietschy

wohl an es sollte mal wieder losgehen. Da ich nun schon im Seti: German Gentoo Linux Team Mitglied/gemeldt/was auch immer bin. Sagt ich mir es ist reif deine Ca. 2 Wochen altes und beinahe fertig konfiguriertes GentooLinux SETI-Pakete zum rechnen zu geben. 

tippe

# emerge seti

klappt nicht (na klar vertippt)

# emerge setiathome

klappt immer noch nicht, doch mal suchen ???

# emerge -s seti

und sieht da setiathome ist, Masked

tolle Wurst und nu ???

Mir ist nicht ganz klar warum ??? Und wie lange ??? Mir sind schon einige Pakete über den weg gelaufen. die Masked waren. Mir ist aber der Zweck nicht ganz klar.

Einfache Frage was bedeutet das ???

Ronny

PS: Wenn die Frage irgendwo möglichst deutsch beantwortet steht, ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht ich habs nicht gefunden.

----------

## Sandro

hi,

imho wurden die packete wegen fehlern vorrübergehend gesperrt, siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9573

Gruß, Sandro

----------

## Pietschy

Man reiche mir meinen weisen Stock, Blindheit überkam mich ...

Dank dir

Ronny

----------

